# I'm fkn wild tonight..



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Bought a fkn car in Dec '10, BMW 330 DM Touring dogs bollocks! From one of probably the largest automobile dealers in the UK. (My fkn xmas present and compensation for being married to a fuktart).

Fukkers gave a good deal 'cos they fukked up on a merc....ok!

Fukkers hadn't registered the car and said fuk you!

Took fukkers to court after intimidation and fuk off!

Won court case! Fukkers appealed and lost. Granted healthy compensation.

Fukkers then appeal against expenses....months down the track....fukkers lose!

It's May, I still don't have my fukn car.....fukkers to pay insurance and storage now too!

Anyone fancy a fight ???


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

This is exactly what im talking about in the other thread, 2000 miles away!!!!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> This is exactly what im talking about in the other thread, 2000 miles away!!!!!


You think I should be relaxed about it and just have another drink??

Have you any idea how much I've had to drink tonight already, and haven't even served up dinner yet ?? Do you ?? I've cooked one hell of a curry tonight !!! Not kidding !!!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ha, good for you


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Ha, good for you


No Chris, not good for me! Not good for you neither. That is not fighting talk, that sounded like something one could expect from Tim Stacy Lol.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

maggie fraser;272470
Anyone fancy a fight ???[/QUOTE said:


> Id hate to see what you call fighting talk?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee don’t buy a BMW 330 DM


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

....should of got the Benz :mrgreen:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> ....should of got the Benz :mrgreen:


I did get the effin benz, only not quite the merc type!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy !!! Get in here ya spineless wee git!!!

Only kiddin :mrgreen:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Talking about mpg, this is 'What Car' review says about my car...well the car I bought but don't have...

*Against* Although its fuel economy is reasonable given how much performance is on offer, you still get 'only' 47.9mpg.

Pretty hard to stomach huh ?

http://www.whatcar.com/car-reviews/bmw/3-series-touring/330d-m-sport-5dr/summary/55713


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Maggie, what I am really wonderingis....how do you really feel about all this??


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Maggie, what I am really wonderingis....how do you really feel about all this??


I could give you a smilie for that, but I'm not going to as I nearly just set myself on fire with my cigarette!

Now, if you don't have any fighting talk to contribute....time you pissed off!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I could give you a smilie for that, but I'm not going to as I nearly just set myself on fire with my cigarette!
> 
> Now, if you don't have any fighting talk to contribute....time you pissed off!


 
Dam she called you a *** Don!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Dam she called you a *** Don!


Damned, you got an imagination Chris. LOL


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Dam she called you a *** Don!


When it comes down to it.....don't they just scurry like rats ! But not you Chris, you're at least trying to keep memento.

Now, about fuel prices. You're right, one answer is cheaper fuel. Did you know that only last week, Scotland voted into parliament the Scottish National Party with a landslide majority, I suspect you didn't......huge news here.

Well, Scotland has pretty good reserves in north sea oil and gas, only the revenue has been going to prop up the gits down south in London. I'm not going to get all political though, wouldn't like to get this thread locked ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Lee don’t buy a BMW 330 DM


Nah, looking at the Jeep, Gmc Tahoe, Silverado, Ford 150, Toyota Tundra and Sequoia.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Nah, looking at the Jeep, Gmc Tahoe, Silverado, Ford 150, Toyota Tundra and Sequoia.


How far can you get on a single tank ? You just doing trips round the doors ?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> I could give you a smilie for that, but I'm not going to as I nearly just set myself on fire with my cigarette!
> 
> Now, if you don't have any fighting talk to contribute....time you pissed off!



Maggie, don't you realize that "your" mileage is going to be way down with cigarettes?!!:razz:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

You dumb shit. You get nothing! How's that curry sitting in that lake of Scotch you swine j/j, no I'm not. You can't fit in no BMW anyhow, who are you kidding.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> You dumb shit. You get nothing! How's that curry sitting in that lake of Scotch you swine j/j, no I'm not. You can't fit in no BMW anyhow, who are you kidding.


You've just made my night Tim, now how fkn pathetic was that ?? I'm not even going to give you a zero out of ten for that.

I didn't eat the curry ya dumb shit, hubby is on the floor though :wink: getting what he deserves, but nothing quite like what's coming ;-).

I asked him what he was getting me for my birthday (mid summers day), I asked him to think carefully before he responded. I reckon he's gonna get me a ticket ;-).

Anyway, I certainly can fit into a BMW and with room to spare and I can stuff the dog in the very back so long as he keeps his head down. 

Couldn't you be a little more insulting and offensive, you know, something I could warm to a little.....think I'm going all sensitive on you Tim.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> How far can you get on a single tank ? You just doing trips round the doors ?


I was about to ask you the same question without any cars involved.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Maggie, don't you realize that "your" mileage is going to be way down with cigarettes?!!:razz:


Bob, I don't realise that at all. I tell ya, I've known old folks who have given to the pressure and decided to quit smoking at age 75, and they didn't feel much benefit from it, not up to ten years later. They drunk whiskey though, had a dram every night....I may have to reconsider my drinking habits now you mention it.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I was about to ask you the same question without any cars involved.


Twice as far, sometimes more .


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> I didn't eat the curry ya dumb shit, hubby is on the floor though :wink: getting what he deserves, but nothing quite like what's coming ;-).


Can he breathe?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Can he breathe?


Unfortunately yes, although he's retired for the evening. He knows I hate him.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Can he breathe?


Maybe not when she sits on him.:razz:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Maybe not when she sits on him.:razz:


It helps when I remove the cushion for long enough.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Unfortunately yes, although he's retired for the evening. He knows I hate him.


I can't blame him he's in living hell everyday. You have got weak Maggie, like you've lost your edge!


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Bob, I don't realise that at all. I tell ya, I've known old folks who have given to the pressure and decided to quit smoking at age 75, and they didn't feel much benefit from it, not up to ten years later. They drunk whiskey though, had a dram every night....I may have to reconsider my drinking habits now you mention it.


My favourite great great uncle smoked a packet or 2 of ciggies a day, burnt holes in our sofa and drank all my parents booze when he came to visit from the old country. He made good inroads into a bottle of whisky on a daily basis for fity years. The old soak died when he was 95. He wasnt gonna quit for anyone. Had us kids running to the corner store on a daily basis to buy his ciggarettes by telling us he would die without them and we believed him.

Cant comment on the car as I drive a base model landcruiser, or the husband because I gave mine the flick long ago.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I can't blame him he's in living hell everyday. You have got weak Maggie, like you've lost your edge!


Yeah, you could be right. He should actually be dead now.

I think I am going to prefer the protracted suffering technique, though well...seeing as he isn't dead yet.

It's this male, imbecilic, autistic quality that stirs me a little from time to time. It really needs addressed you know.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Unfortunately yes, although he's retired for the evening. He knows I hate him.


You 2 had a long day! Surprised you are still up.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQUiwxPU8l0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> You 2 had a long day! Surprised you are still up.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQUiwxPU8l0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Tim, I wouldn't be seen dead in black and white , besides I'm not any kind of passive drunk like in your vid LOL.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Tim, I wouldn't be seen dead in black and white , besides I'm not any kind of passive drunk like in your vid LOL.


Is that all you got? What's wrong with you? My superior intelligence has got you depressed?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Is that all you got? What's wrong with you? My superior intelligence has got you depressed?


Ok, this is probably more akin to my drinking character LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaY3ykx7C8A&feature=related


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

What language were they speaking ?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

What the fuk do you expect on a scottish vid ?? Canadian ??


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Nah, looking at the Jeep, Gmc Tahoe, Silverado, Ford 150, Toyota Tundra and Sequoia, and the best of all Honda Pilot




^^^^ fixed that for you buddy


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Tyree Johnson said:


> ^^^^ fixed that for you buddy


You trying to hijack this thread or something ??

Nothing confrontational to say ?? Typical autistic male!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Sara Waters said:


> My favourite great great uncle smoked a packet or 2 of ciggies a day, burnt holes in our sofa and drank all my parents booze when he came to visit from the old country. He made good inroads into a bottle of whisky on a daily basis for fity years. The old soak died when he was 95. He wasnt gonna quit for anyone. Had us kids running to the corner store on a daily basis to buy his ciggarettes by telling us he would die without them and we believed him.
> 
> Cant comment on the car as I drive a base model landcruiser, or the husband because I gave mine the flick long ago.


Just noticed this, great post!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Tyree Johnson said:


> ^^^^ fixed that for you buddy


I know they are great cars but no PIZAZZ!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I think she might have passed out now!:razz:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I think she might have passed out now!:razz:


Lee, I don't pass out.

Haven't passed out in at least eighteen and a half years :-k.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Lee, I don't pass out.
> 
> Haven't passed out in at least eighteen and a half years :-k.


Timothy may change all of that.:smile:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Timothy may change all of that.:smile:


My money is on me!

It's a slippery slope with sexual innuendo you know, those male qualities we all know so well (well women know) come into play. Let's face it...men are such losers!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> Haven't passed out in at least eighteen and a half years :-k.


And a half :lol: what...you think you're still in grade 6 or something.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> And a half :lol: what...you think you're still in grade 6 or something.


I was merely being precise. I remember the last time I passed out through drink.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> My money is on me!
> 
> It's a slippery slope with sexual innuendo you know, those male qualities we all know so well (well women know) come into play. Let's face it...men are such losers!


Loser? I thought doing anything first makes one a winner!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> My money is on me!
> 
> It's a slippery slope with sexual innuendo you know, those male qualities we all know so well (well women know) come into play. Let's face it...men are such losers!


Slippery helps get the ball rolling sometimes.:-D


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> I was merely being precise. I remember the last time I passed out through drink.


If you were doing shots with me, you'd pass out in precisely 15 min 37 sec.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Loser? I thought doing anything first makes one a winner!




Wjhat would you be doing first ?? Would this be your first time ?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Wjhat would you be doing first ?? Would this be your first time ?


Finishing first always makes one a winner. Right?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> If you were doing shots with me, you'd pass out in precisely 15 min 37 sec.


I'm intrigued, but I doubt it!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Finishing first always makes one a winner. Right?


:lol:#-o


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> If you were doing shots with me, you'd pass out in precisely 15 min 37 sec.


I bet you could put em back. Will you wear that cowboy hat I like  LMAO


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I bet you could put em back. Will you wear that cowboy hat I like  LMAO


A threesome?\\/


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> Did you know that only last week, Scotland voted into parliament the Scottish National Party with a landslide majority, I suspect you didn't......huge news here.


Did you know that in Canada the Conservatives got in with a majority also ?? They've been minority for quite awhile and have been promising that when the got the majority the long gun registry would be abolished...now....crickets :razz: lyin fockers never thought they would actually get it and now they can't justify shutting down a multi billion dollar industry.

Just an observation, nothing political...we just get pissed off and have a few beers and get back on the dogsled.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> A threesome?\\/


Maggie and Gerry already have something going on, we already know that!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I bet you could put em back. Will you wear that cowboy hat I like  LMAO


And the white chaps :wink:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Maggie and Gerry already have something going on, we already know that!


But you don't know what we have going on do you ??

Me and Gerry are getting married, just as soon as i bump off the hubby. Don't know if he's bumped off his wife yet, still waiting on news.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Maggie and Gerry already have something going on, we already know that!


 Theres like massive tension between them. Kinda like Oprah and Gail?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> And the white chaps :wink:


As long as your legs don't look like tree stumps!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> And the white chaps :wink:


What, no bull whip to go with your ensemble?:-D


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Theres like massive tension between them. Kinda like Oprah and Gail?


Grasshopper, you don't know what you're talking about. Massive tension ???

We have a couple of small details to work through, a spouse here, a spouse there. We're just being canny.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> As long as your legs don't look like tree stumps!


That's why he needs the white chaps, silly!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Theres like massive tension between them. Kinda like Oprah and Gail?


Oh yeah, 


"There is no long distance about love, it always finds a way to bring hearts together no matter how many miles there are between them." Betty Ford


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That's why he needs the white chaps, silly!


Right you lot, you're talking shite about Gerry. He doesn't wear white chaps, or a cowboy hat, and he doesn't finish a winner like some on here , mentioning no names Timothy.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Right you lot, you're talking shite about Gerry. He doesn't wear white chaps, or a cowboy hat, and he doesn't finish a winner like some on here , mentioning no names Timothy.


Gerry, want to clear this up?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I'm going to have to love and leave you here on this thread, it's 2.25am and well I'm going to go to bed.

Thankyou for your contribution it was fun.

Be nice (especially to Gerry ;-)) or I'll pick on you later.

Goodnight all!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Sweet dreams


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Gerry, want to clear this up?


What can I say, she wants me.. :lol:

I wear a cowboy hat every July when I get my Alberta mandatory Stampede divorce, but no chaps of any color.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

This is really creepy


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

what about the spurs, Gerry. Real Cowboys always wear their hat, preferably black, boots and spurs. Might want to check out the buckin. strap, too for your stampede frolic.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Reading this thread brings back memories of being the only sober person at a party . I'm sure nobody here can relate . Oh well , just talking to myself . :neutral:


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

not at all. Jim. I'm always the sober one, but since they went down the Santa Fen Trail, had to throw that in there. I'm surprised they didn't reference "8 seconds"!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Reading this thread brings back memories of being the only sober person at a party . I'm sure nobody here can relate . Oh well , just talking to myself . :neutral:


 
You know your right


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Reading this thread brings back memories of being the only sober person at a party . I'm sure nobody here can relate . Oh well , just talking to myself . :neutral:


No idea what you're talking about. 

I went to a funeral once with a no drink policy, that was a horrible party.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I think she might have passed out now!:razz:


 
 This is like the third time we though she passed out on the computer only to type back in a few minutes. She must have went to get a refill


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> No idea what you're talking about.


Shocking ! :razz:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Nah Chris, I jsut stick a dummy tit on the bottle and take it to bed with me :grin:.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

This shit is funny now that is a bit less creepy. Anybody around here got a dog or anything?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

my dog is drunk right now.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> my dog is drunk right now.


:lol:


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nope. Still creepy.

Boyz...get a cup full of pride.

Maggie, this sh** is getting boring.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Nope. Still creepy.
> 
> Boyz...get a cup full of pride.
> 
> Maggie, this sh** is getting boring.


Hi Jennifer - I know what you are getting at with these horn dogs. How about a tumbler full of rum and cokes? Si or no?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Nope. Still creepy.
> 
> Boyz...get a cup full of pride.
> 
> Maggie, this sh** is getting boring.


She is from Scotland. Theres **** all to do in Scotland.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Im so simple its just amazing there a people from 4 countries just on this one page.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hi Jennifer - I know what you are getting at with these horn dogs. How about a tumbler full of rum and cokes? Si or no?





Lee H Sternberg said:


> And yes, totally innocent. Never touched one of them.


LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> She is from Scotland. Theres **** all to do in Scotland.


Do they even have good food in Scotland? At least you dudes barbeque up some really descent shit. I know because I frequent the Outback Steak House.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ya the old creepy guy is trying to get chicks drunk over the internet. That’s classic. I think we need a bit more technology before we are where Lee wants to be.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Ya the old creepy guy is trying to get chicks drunk over the internet. That’s classic. I think we need a bit more technology before we are where Lee wants to be.


I keep trying to tell you I'm innocent?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I meant what I said in a good way. And as long as there is no DNA to test or 20 your old kid that looks like you walking around I believe in your innocents


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> I meant what I said in a good way. And as long as there is no DNA to test or 20 your old kid that looks like you walking around I believe in your innocents


In know it was well intentioned.


BTW Chris, my wife is in Tamarindo, CR working on our C store right now before we move up here to Colorado. She won't be able to go again until late summer. 

I got no stray kids roaming around anywhere. What I got here is enough for this old guy, including a 9 year old at my age, 64.

Enough Already:lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ha I know, go buy the Jeep


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Ha I know, go buy the Jeep


I got a half tank full of rum and coke in my right now. Not a good time to tackle new car negotiations. I don't want to end up with a ESCALADE.
:grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> No idea what you're talking about.
> 
> I went to a funeral once with a no drink policy, that was a horrible party.



I've been to a number of Irish wakes while all the "old timers" were still around in my dad's family.
They always started out by toasting whoever passed. With the large family dad was from (16 kids) it wasn't long before the toasting became a game of "to tell the truth" and the fists started flying.
Aunt Dorthy, the baby of the family (82) is the only one left. I expect, finally, a quiet wake!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I've been to a number of Irish wakes while all the "old timers" were still around in my dad's family.
> They always started out by toasting whoever passed. With the large family dad was from (16 kids) it wasn't long before the toasting became a game of "to tell the truth" and the fists started flying.
> Aunt Dorthy, the baby of the family (82) is the only one left. I expect, finally, a quiet wake!



That was funerals , birthdays parties , weddings , anniversaries , you name it when I was growing up . All from the Irish side of the family . 

My Aunt broke my Uncle's nose wacking him with a lawnchair at my Dad's 50th Bday . Funny stuff , he had it coming .

Most are all dead now and family get togethers are lame nowadays .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I've been to a number of Irish wakes while all the "old timers" were still around in my dad's family.
> They always started out by toasting whoever passed. With the large family dad was from (16 kids) it wasn't long before the toasting became a game of "to tell the truth" and the fists started flying.
> Aunt Dorthy, the baby of the family (82) is the only one left. I expect, finally, a quiet wake!


You still see that kind of thing from time to time here. I'm from a large family, one of nine siblings, we've had a game of tell the truth for as long as I can remember. No-one ever lifts a hand though, well not at least on reaching teenage years, the language can get vibrant though.

I think it is something which runs in large families, sibling rivalry can be very intense as I'm sure you know. The funeral I went to with the no drink policy, you could cut the atmosphere with a knife. I'm pretty sure there would have been another funeral or two shortly after if there hadn't been a no drink policy there.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> She is from Scotland. Theres **** all to do in Scotland.


Well, we may not have a beach bum culture, but if you enjoy incessant drizzle, hail and blustery winds, there's quite a lot to do. Pubs are popular here too if you're not driving.

You're obviously an authority, when were you here last?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Nope. Still creepy.
> 
> Boyz...get a cup full of pride.
> 
> Maggie, this sh** is getting boring.


Was that an attempt at being sociable, or was it about Gerry ?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Do they even have good food in Scotland? At least you dudes barbeque up some really descent shit. I know because I frequent the Outback Steak House.


They do, we like to import Lol. You can eat pretty much what you like here, in the cities anyway if you're not much of a cook.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Laney Rein said:


> I'm surprised they didn't reference "8 seconds"!


That's what she said.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> That was funerals , birthdays parties , weddings , anniversaries , you name it when I was growing up . All from the Irish side of the family .
> 
> My Aunt broke my Uncle's nose wacking him with a lawnchair at my Dad's 50th Bday . Funny stuff , he had it coming .
> 
> Most are all dead now and family get togethers are lame nowadays .


Reminds me of my first, and last, family reunion. I also have a trip to make when this old bat dies.
So my grandmother and I go to a family reunion, her cousin has put a grave marker in the family cemetery. Between my grandmothers parents (not her own in their family plot even).
So, we're at this big dinner and what have you and it's a bit awkward, nobody wants to bring up this rude old bats grave marker.
Finally, I bring it up. I'm getting dirty looks from everyone except my immediate family, who is starting to smile knowing that I'm the only person uncouth enough to do this. So the cousin (she's in her late 80's) says "what would you have done with my ashes if not buried in the family plot" - without missing a beat, my grandmother makes a dumping gesture into her hand and then blows on it.


Silence from the horrified other family members...my grandmother and I nearly died laughing. No family reunion since.  My mother and I have vowed to wait until the cousin dies and pull the gravestone up with a truck and bring it back to Arizona for my grandmothers front lawn.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Bought a fkn car in Dec '10, BMW 330 DM Touring dogs bollocks! From one of probably the largest automobile dealers in the UK. (My fkn xmas present and compensation for being married to a fuktart).
> 
> Fukkers gave a good deal 'cos they fukked up on a merc....ok!
> 
> ...


You'll never guess this....

Court eventually issued the release order for my car....sent it via fkn Siberia not even second class post....but low priority second class courier mail !!!! :twisted:

Spent last week phoning and phoning courier company...eventually tracked down driver and ended up going to courier depot to collect mail FIVE days later!

Order was personally delivered by hand to BMW to release car.

Car is parked at the very back of parking lot with a huge delivery of new BMs, and they have to PLAN a road into it to get it !!!!

I'm gonna sue them too ! Bouncing off the walls and ceiling here...bouncing!!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lmao


maggie fraser said:


> you'll never guess this....
> 
> Court eventually issued the release order for my car....sent it via fkn siberia not even second class post....but low priority second class courier mail !!!! :twisted:
> 
> ...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Lmao


Thankyou, thankyou !!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> You'll never guess this....
> 
> Court eventually issued the release order for my car....sent it via fkn Siberia not even second class post....but low priority second class courier mail !!!! :twisted:
> 
> ...


Don't get ur shit in a knot, 3 series is pretty much a volkswagon anyways :razz:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I STILL don't have my car.

Car is still in the garage apparently, with half the interior and seats removed....looking for a DEAD mouse !!!!!!!!!!!!

The car had come with a complementary top of the pops hamper, complete with wool travel and picnic blankets, coffee stove with a selection of coffees, champagne etc. What BM hadn't noted on their inventory though was included in the hamper were foodstuffs like salmon and caviare.

So they ripped apart the car before looking in the hamper.

Couldn't make this shit up ! :-&


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

The salmon & caviar were'nt canned!? 
That hardly sounds likely.

Have them look for their dead mouse in the heater fan cage and/or heater box.
Better yet, demand they deliver a brand new car....just like you the one that was suppose to be delivered months ago. Let them sell that albatross to some one else.

Nice go-cart.
Ya aughtta post the specs so's no one mistakes it for a VW.


----------

